# Micro squirrel cagemates



## Sophiefpk (Aug 17, 2020)

I have a micro squirrel, Antonio, that I took in for a friend, not sure where she came from but she's a little over 2 years old and female I think.

I'm worried that she's not happy because I haven't gotten her any cagemates. I know they are social animals and I have done introductions with bigger animals before but I'm terrified of all the things that could go wrong, she's so fast and tiny and she was already an adult when I got her so I still haven't gotten her tamed enough to willingly be picked up or crawl on my hand. What if they fight and I can't seperate them and Antonio gets injured? What if I do a trial and error and I accidently give Antonio back instead of the other mouse?

Other than company I think I give good care. I feed her maple syrup, fruit, dried bugs, a combination of seed mixes, and sometimes bits of eggs and vegetables. She has a cage big enough for a group of rats and I've filled it with dozens of hides, climbing things, a wheel, chews, and foraging toys. Her supstrate is aspen, hay, and paper and there's a seperate section with coco dirt.

Does anyone know if she can still be happy on her own?


----------

